# When do you notice tren ace?



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

On Monday started a cycle of tren 360mg tren ace/180mg test prop/180mg mast

I have already had an elevated temperature, and slight irritability, but how long does it take for the actual visual effects to start occurring with tren ace? Obv my diet is fine, goes without saying, and I am cutting at the moment.

Will be running for 8 weeks.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

5 or so hours i feel it

by day 2-3 you really fckin know about it if its correctly dosed sutff

god luck


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> 5 or so hours i feel it
> 
> by day 2-3 you really fckin know about it if its correctly dosed sutff
> 
> god luck


Well I definitely noticed it within hours. Did it at 12 and by evening I was boiling hot and quite irritable. I just wondered when the real visual changes are likely to start


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

synthasize said:


> Well I definitely noticed it within hours. Did it at 12 and by evening I was boiling hot and quite irritable. I just wondered when the real visual changes are likely to start


when i used it i ran it while training for strength so didnt notice huge changes in my body, but did have some within a week or two

hit massive pb's within 5 days lol

its very good stuff


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> when i used it i ran it while training for strength so didnt notice huge changes in my body, but did have some within a week or two
> 
> hit massive pb's within 5 days lol
> 
> its very good stuff


I hadn't done a db shoulder press in almost 2 weeks and last time I pressed 45s x6 and 50s x2, with spot.

After 2 shots I went in an did 50s x9 no spot whatsoever


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

On orbis tren ace, day 13. Still haven't noticed anything.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

jav123 said:


> On orbis tren ace, day 13. Still haven't noticed anything.


Haven't felt a single thing? How much are you using?


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

synthasize said:


> Haven't felt a single thing? How much are you using?


150mg EOD. SLIGHTLY more irritable and a couple weird dreams, but that's it. No insomnia, overheating, sweating, severe aggression/irritability.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

jav123 said:


> 150mg EOD. SLIGHTLY more irritable and a couple weird dreams, but that's it. No insomnia, overheating, sweating, severe aggression/irritability.


Im only on about 100mg eod and I've noticed all of the above in a couple of days. Only thing I haven't had is weird dreams.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

synthasize said:


> Im only on about 100mg eod and I've noticed all of the above in a couple of days. Only thing I haven't had is weird dreams.


Maybe I'm just lucky enough to not get many sides or my stuff is bunk?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

jav123 said:


> Maybe I'm just lucky enough to not get many sides or my stuff is bunk?


I don't know mate, to be honest I don't really get many sides from anything, except high BP.

I had heard orbis was top notch too!


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

synthasize said:


> I don't know mate, to be honest I don't really get many sides from anything, except high BP.
> 
> I had heard orbis was top notch too!


Only time will tell I suppose. We'll see how things are at week 8!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

synthasize said:


> On Monday started a cycle of tren 360mg tren ace/180mg test prop/180mg mast
> 
> I have already had an elevated temperature, and slight irritability, but how long does it take for the actual visual effects to start occurring with tren ace? Obv my diet is fine, goes without saying, and I am cutting at the moment.
> 
> Will be running for 8 weeks.


Sides within a day or 2, strength within 7-10 days, difference in the mirror within 2 weeks.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> Sides within a day or 2, strength within 7-10 days, difference in the mirror within 2 weeks.


How do you know the difference in the mirror isn't just from the Test?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

been on gear B&Cing for years now, so things take slightly longer to kick in for me. Usually i noticed bigger strength gains, stamina, and more visual effects about 3 weeks in.

diet being a massive key of course. If your already dieting well before you start your cycle that'll help massively with quicker visual results.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

jav123 said:


> How do you know the difference in the mirror isn't just from the Test?


Cos if test gave the same results as tren then we'd just stick with test lol.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> Cos if test gave the same results as tren then we'd just stick with test lol.


Well I'm not really sure what gains I should expect on test compared to test/tren. This is my first cycle


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

jav123 said:


> Well I'm not really sure what gains I should expect on test compared to test/tren. This is my first cycle


If you're bulking you'll get bigger, tighter, harder and leaner. If you've got a good diet and training you should see your body transform. Add T3 and up cals even more (including at least 400g protein) and gains should be even more dramatic.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> If you're bulking you'll get bigger, tighter, harder and leaner. If you've got a good diet and training you should see your body transform. Add T3 and up cals even more (including at least 400g protein) and gains should be even more dramatic.


Well I'm cutting, SLIGHTLY below maintenance. Been on [email protected] 200mcg and [email protected] 50mcg for a month.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

jav123 said:


> Well I'm cutting, SLIGHTLY below maintenance. Been on [email protected] 200mcg and [email protected] 50mcg for a month.


I'm doing the same. I'm on:

tren 360mg/ test 180mg/ mast 180mg

clen 120-160mcg ED

t3 50-75mcg ED

been on about 4 days and feel like fat is coming off already. bodyweight is up 1-2lbs though


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

jav123 said:


> Well I'm cutting, SLIGHTLY below maintenance. Been on [email protected] 200mcg and [email protected] 50mcg for a month.


Well the 50mcgs T3 won't be having any effect now mate, so you need to either have 2 weeks off and let thyroid recover then go back on the T3 or you could just increase the dose.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

synthasize said:


> I'm doing the same. I'm on:
> 
> tren 360mg/ test 180mg/ mast 180mg
> 
> ...


running similar. also 4 days in. I'm running enanthate TTM though. 200mg of each (test,tren,mast) per week 1-12, anavar 100mg daily weeks 1-8, clen 2 on 2 off, winny weeks 8-12.

got the shakes and body temp is up. slight increase in vascularity too :thumb: good stuff


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

it depends on body fat levels and what you are eating tbh as to how fast you can see results.

I was running test and deca before, switched to same cycle as you and kept fat minimal with high carbs a protein. Within a week there was a massive different and water just dripping off me.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I noticed tren A effects visually within a couple of weeks, looked a lot leaner and fuller.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

PHMG said:


> it depends on body fat levels and what you are eating tbh as to how fast you can see results.
> 
> I was running test and deca before, switched to same cycle as you and kept fat minimal with high carbs a protein. Within a week there was a massive different and water just dripping off me.


Yeah that's what I'm running. Low fat, high carb/protein. Hopefully I'll since decent results at the 1 month mark.


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> If you're bulking you'll get bigger, tighter, harder and leaner. If you've got a good diet and training you should see your body transform. Add T3 and up cals even more (including at least 400g protein) and gains should be even more dramatic.


400g of protein.....dont think thats a little overkill lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tekken said:


> 400g of protein.....dont think thats a little overkill lol


Not if you're about 18 stone! 

I have about half that.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm at 250g protein. 190lbs or 13.6 stone. Definitely more than sufficient IMO.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tekken said:


> 400g of protein.....dont think thats a little overkill lol


Not really. Not much point increasing metabolism and vastly increasing protein synthesis with T3 if you don't in turn vastly increase protein lol lol. I tried bulking withT3 on a lower amount of protein, then increased protein to 400g...and the difference in gains was incredible.



jav123 said:


> I'm at 250g protein. 190lbs or 13.6 stone. Definitely more than sufficient IMO.


While bulking using 50mcgs T3 a day, yeah??


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

stuey99 said:


> Not really. Not much point increasing metabolism and vastly increasing protein synthesis with T3 if you don't in turn vastly increase protein lol lol. I tried bulking withT3 on a lower amount of protein, then increased protein to 400g...and the difference in gains was incredible.
> 
> While bulking using 50mcgs T3 a day, yeah??


I'm cutting.


----------

